# Upgraded trailer



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

33',12K axles,16 ply 17.5 tires,disc breaks,Hyd ramp and jacks,white oak floor.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2673343312678364


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sweetness.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks awesome, can I borrow it?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks great Cy!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Looks awesome, can I borrow it?


NaDa


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A guy could haul a lot of lutefisk on that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What does that outfit weigh?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> What does that outfit weigh?
> 
> Regards, Mike


18,500


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

2 things that going to show. Money and a pregnant woman. Very nice!!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

broadriverhay said:


> 2 things that going to show. Money and a pregnant woman. Very nice!!!!


Both take some work,one way more then the other!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

How do you like the S205?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

paoutdoorsman said:


> How do you like the S205?


Its been good,really like it.Sips fuel.


----------

